

Postmark Inbound with Node & CouchDB (screencast & code) - alexknowshtml
http://blog.postmarkapp.com/post/16179766662/learn-to-use-postmark-inbound-with-node-js-couchdb

======
alexknowshtml
We'd love more contributions like this! There's free Postmark credits in it
for open source libs we can share, just email me: alex@wildbit.com

